# mayweather vs mcgregor



## 23wilkerson (Jul 16, 2017)

i'm gonna rent the fight. anybody else? I hope McGregor knocks wins and not by decision by knockout.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 16, 2017)

I hope McG wins by massive KO.

I don't expect him to win.

Not gonna buy the fight.


----------



## red neck richie (Jul 16, 2017)

23wilkerson said:


> i'm gonna rent the fight. anybody else? I hope McGregor knocks wins and not by decision by knockout.



Bunch of hype to sell the fight. Not gonna fall for it. The last fight I bought was Holyfield vs Tyson. If its set up they go 10 otherwise Mayweather knocks his butt out within 3 rounds.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jul 16, 2017)

I don't think McGregor has much of a chance, but I'd love to see him knock Floyd out.

Not buying the fight, but I will be following live update feed.

The press tour was pathetic.  I'm pretty sure even Vince McMahon would think that juvenile circus was a little over the top.


----------



## 23wilkerson (Jul 16, 2017)

yeah the press tour was bad.to me it seemed to fake but I guess I will fall for it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 16, 2017)

I believe McGregor is going to get his but knocked out within 2 rounds. No way in the world he can out box Floyd, or match Floyd's speed. Floyd is just too quick. McGregor will look silly in the boxing ring. I just hope he don't forget what type of fight he is in and start throwing kicks at Floyd. 

Now, if Floyd decides to fight McGregor in MMA, he'll hurt Floyd in such a fight.

And no, I sure as heck won't be paying to see it.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 16, 2017)

My guess is that whoever loses...loses on purpose and gets paid more under the table than the winner for doing so. Bookies have been known to influence high profile/payout fights. I'm not one to buy into the hype.


----------



## Showtime (Jul 16, 2017)

red neck richie said:


> Bunch of hype to sell the fight. Not gonna fall for it. The last fight I bought was Holyfield vs Tyson. If its set up they go 10 otherwise Mayweather knocks his butt out within 3 rounds.



Maywaether has weak brittle hands. He hasn't knocked anyone out in 10+ years because to hit someone that hard he risks breaking his hands.

Conor will get peppered all night and lose the most lopsided decision in boxing history. Conor won't even land many shots. 

BUT Conor will outweigh Floyd by ~15#, easily. And anyone who has watched his fights knows he has a devastating left hand. *IF* he land a left Floyd could go to sleep. 

That's a huuuuuuuge if though.



23wilkerson said:


> yeah the press tour was bad.to me it seemed to fake but I guess I will fall for it.



Rumors are they flew in on the same private jet to the final press conference. Straight out of the WWE playbook.


----------



## glynr329 (Jul 17, 2017)

I hate McGregor so any time he fights I hope the other person wins. No matter who it is.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 17, 2017)

Showtime said:


> Maywaether has weak brittle hands. He hasn't knocked anyone out in 10+ years because to hit someone that hard he risks breaking his hands.
> 
> Conor will get peppered all night and lose the most lopsided decision in boxing history. Conor won't even land many shots.
> 
> ...



Pretty much nailed it.  

I've seen this whole thing play out before when it was called _The Great White Hype_.  Entertaining buildup, but the fight will be a huge letdown.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 17, 2017)

I don't see Mayweather knocking him out.  I want to say Mayweather wins,  but I'm still undecided.  I want Conner to win. And if he does, it'll turn into a "Mayweather is too old" thing. The tour was immature,  but not fake.  Fake would have been better than that junk.  Mayweather lost the talk battle.  Boy can't talk trash at all lol


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 17, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I don't see Mayweather knocking him out.  I want to say Mayweather wins,  but I'm still undecided.  I want Conner to win. And if he does, it'll turn into a "Mayweather is too old" thing. The tour was immature,  but not fake.  Fake would have been better than that junk.  Mayweather lost the talk battle.  Boy can't talk trash at all lol



There's no way Conner wins this fight.  I wish he could, but even at 40 years old, Mayweather is a trained professional boxer.  Conner has a strong left hand, but how much knockout power will he have with gloves on?

Mayweather is undefeated and every one of those wins were against professional boxers who have spend most of their lives learning the sport.  Conner isn't just gonna become a professional boxer in a few weeks time.

All that being said, if the fight were taking place in the octagon, I would be saying the same thing in reverse.  Conner would kill him.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 17, 2017)

Won't even be fun to watch, too lopsided.  Mayweather will run circles around him.


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 17, 2017)

I've never bought a ppv not going to start now. That has got to be the only reason to set this fight up. Neither could defeat the other at there own craft. This is like comparing apples to oranges


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 18, 2017)

23wilkerson said:


> i'm gonna rent the fight. anybody else? I hope McGregor knocks wins and not by decision by knockout.



That will be the only way he wins. If they go the distance Floyd is the master of "point fighting" which is an art form in and of itself - giving the judges what they want to see! 
McGregor knows he could never win a decision, but Floyd knows that the longer he fights, the better chance of the younger (and very conditioned) McGregor getting lucky and knocking him out.
I expect Floyd to try to fight his usual defensive game knowing he will win, but hoping McGregor tires or gets frustrated and makes a mistake so Floyd can get a KO or at least a TKO. Also if Floyd can knock McGregor down enough times (even if McGregor shakes it off in a standing 8 count) he wins the fight. Boxing is really strict about stopping a fight too soon (for safety) rather than the MMA approach of waiting until the last second.
Or even if one fighter is dominating too much boxing stops the fight rather than let the fight go the distance.

McGregor hopefully considers this in his strategy. McGregor might figure he's not bleeding that bad (or at all) so why stop it just because he's getting his behind handed to him skill level wise? But McGregor does have some boxing experience so he knows it's totally "apples & oranges" in the entire mindset of the two sports. 

Floyd has an almost zero chance of KO'ing McGregor but if he knocks him down (or even if McGregor gets off balance and goes down) enough times Floyd wins. 

Who knows, maybe McGregor will try to fight very defensively too, waiting until the later rounds when Floyd gets tired/frustrated and then going full bore into trying for a KO? 

I do think no matter what, McGregor needs to not fight in too close too often, because Floyd will eat him alive in the clinch. He knows exactly what he can get away with and how to get away with it - Floyd knows how to work the referee, McGregor doesn't.

McGregor will have to figure out ways for the MMA style of fighting to interact with the very specialized rules & techniques of boxing. McGregor claims he doesn't have to "outbox" Floyd, just to "outfight" him which sounds good in theory, but hard to apply in this situation. All McGregor's tools are off the table save striking with fists against a guy who only fights with fists.

Total unpredictability might be McGregor's ace up his sleeve though - he just might make it impossible for Floyd to get any game plan going and totally throw off his timing. McGregor did say that "timing beats speed"
after one victory, and I won't argue with that.

I'm pretty pumped up about the fight, and really should put some money down on McGregor - that payout would be amazing if he pulls this off.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 18, 2017)

red neck richie said:


> Bunch of hype to sell the fight. Not gonna fall for it. The last fight I bought was Holyfield vs Tyson. If its set up they go 10 otherwise Mayweather knocks his butt out within 3 rounds.



Brittle hands Floyd would be hard pressed to knock McGregor out unless it's with a sucker punch, which Floyd has done before.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 18, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> I believe McGregor is going to get his but knocked out within 2 rounds. No way in the world he can out box Floyd, or match Floyd's speed. Floyd is just too quick. McGregor will look silly in the boxing ring. I just hope he don't forget what type of fight he is in and start throwing kicks at Floyd.
> 
> Now, if Floyd decides to fight McGregor in MMA, he'll hurt Floyd in such a fight.
> 
> And no, I sure as heck won't be paying to see it.



I've read that the contract is written so McGregor is strictly forbidden from using any non-boxing tactics. There won't be any "warning" it's game over if McGregor forgets he's only boxing. Floyd would (obviously) get severely injured in an MMA fight - it would literally be a blood-bath for him. It would be a level of pain he can't even conceive of, but something even the female fighters shake off like it's no big deal. When even the MMA fight winners look like they just went through a meat grinder that pretty much tells you MMA is no joke.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 18, 2017)

Showtime said:


> Maywaether has weak brittle hands. He hasn't knocked anyone out in 10+ years because to hit someone that hard he risks breaking his hands.
> 
> Conor will get peppered all night and lose the most lopsided decision in boxing history. Conor won't even land many shots.
> 
> ...



If McGregor gets peppered too much the fight will be stopped before the judges scoring will even matter. One reason why McGregor might need to go for a knockout quickly. Boxing is notorious for early stoppages if one fighter is too far "out of their league".

As for Connor weighing more than Floyd they both have to meet the limit for the weigh-in (I think they are fighting at 156# but I could be wrong - boxing has a lot more weight classes than MMA). If boxing allows 24+ hours to rehydrate after "making weight" (do they? Not a boxing fan) and Connor actually fights at around 170 (his normal "walk around"/actual fighting weight after rehydrating after making weight) and Floyd weighs around 156 naturally then yes, Connor will have a huge strength advantage. And Connor will not gas so forget him getting worn down physically, but mentally? This fight will be much more mental than physical. And Floyd is one of the smartest fighters (as are all defensive fighters) in the game.


----------



## burkecountydeer (Aug 18, 2017)

Floyd is so sharp mentally and physically.  He knows the game of boxing.  He knows distance within an inch . McGregor wouldn't even compete with guys at Mayweather gym muchless may weather him self. There's no possible way he wins. No lucky shots or anything.  Just aint gonna happen. Even tho may weather hasn't knocked anyone out he very much has the ability to do so . McGregor is gonna be so shook up with excitement and he's not gonna get a shot on may weather and he's gonna get frustrated.  When you get emotional you get tired.  Then the punch you don't see coming is the one that is gonna hurt you.  Speed is power. This is a silly fight .


----------



## BabyIcanGuesstheRest (Aug 18, 2017)

At 40, if Floyd cant keep him off will his cardio falter in later rounds if he cant get Colin out? McGregor has lightning in his left hand. Floyd has never really been hit by a power puncher and thats all McGregor is.

I hope he shuts Mayweather up, only a braggart needs to talk like Mayweather does after all he has accomplished and the money he has.


----------



## burkecountydeer (Aug 18, 2017)

You can't say may weather hasn't been hit with this or that and say that mcgegor has more power then anyone els . may weather has boxed his whole life he has been in the ring with people that hit harder then McGregor weather it has been in sparring or actual fight.  Where is the proof that McGregor hits harder then Shane Mosley or Nigel cotto or madiana , canelo. Ext........ And if your basing that off mcgegors knockouts with ufc gloves then that doesn't mean jack ..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 18, 2017)

burkecountydeer said:


> You can't say may weather hasn't been hit with this or that and say that mcgegor has more power then anyone els . may weather has boxed his whole life he has been in the ring with people that hit harder then McGregor weather it has been in sparring or actual fight.  Where is the proof that McGregor hits harder then Shane Mosley or Nigel cotto or madiana , canelo. Ext........ And if your basing that off mcgegors knockouts with ufc gloves then that doesn't mean jack ..



THIS!!!!!  The good part of the fight is already over.  Mayweather will make McGregor look silly.  I hope I'm wrong, but I know I'm not.

Everyone Mayweather has fought (and beat) are better boxers than McGregor.  McGregor is Jordan playing baseball with Nolan Ryan pitching to him.


----------



## BabyIcanGuesstheRest (Aug 18, 2017)

burkecountydeer said:


> You can't say may weather hasn't been hit with this or that and say that mcgegor has more power then anyone els . may weather has boxed his whole life he has been in the ring with people that hit harder then McGregor weather it has been in sparring or actual fight.  Where is the proof that McGregor hits harder then Shane Mosley or Nigel cotto or madiana , canelo. Ext........ And if your basing that off mcgegors knockouts with ufc gloves then that doesn't mean jack ..



You're dealing with 2 different animals. Floyd is a 40 year old boxer that has been hit and been hit by guys that take punches from boxers. They use alot of glove and fight 3 min rounds.

McGregor, who began his career as a boxer in Ireland fights up to 5 minute rounds and has kicked, been kicked, punched, kneed, choked, elbowed and  also elbowed  people in the head, gut, chest, neck, ear, thighs, ribs, etc.

The punishment isnt even comparable.

Just look at James Toney when he climbed in the cage for 1 minute and got K.O.

Youre dealing with 2 different species of combat fighter, 2 different animals.

The last real opponent Mayweather fought was Manny Pacquiao  ( sp?)  and Manny had a torn rotator cuff and took him to a decision. 

Floyd hasnt knocked anyone out,much less a monster like McGregor in over a decade.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 18, 2017)

BabyIcanGuesstheRest said:


> You're dealing with 2 different animals. Floyd is a 40 year old boxer that has been hit and been hit by guys that take punches from boxers. They use alot of glove and fight 3 min rounds.
> 
> McGregor, who began his career as a boxer in Ireland fights up to 5 minute rounds and has kicked, been kicked, punched, kneed, choked, elbowed and  also elbowed  people in the head, gut, chest, neck, ear, thighs, ribs, etc.
> 
> ...



If this were an MMA event, I'd agree.  But it's not.  Say what you want about Mayweathers opponents, but they were all something McGregor is not.  Professional boxers who have trained their whole lives to get to the point of a title shot.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 18, 2017)

This fight ends one of two ways:

1.  McGregor wins by KO

2.  Mayweather wins a unanimous decision.  Even if McGregor surprises every boxing pundit in the world and ends up landing punches, there's ZERO chance that boxing judges are going to award an MMA guy a decision over an undefeated boxer.


----------



## burkecountydeer (Aug 18, 2017)

You just said james Toney got killed in the mma match.  So would may weather . so is McGregor in a boxing match . and the TOUGH guy gets his lights knocked out in a boxing match. That's a fact . McGregor emotions are gonna get the best of him .


----------



## burkecountydeer (Aug 18, 2017)

By the way I dont like either one of these guys as a person . and this whole deal might be rigged . I see the fight starting out Floyd dodging maybe landing a few clean shots . after a few rounds McGregor isnt gonna have an answer for anything he does . may weather is gonna shut him down and slow him down. McGregor is gonna get frustrated because he can't grab , kick , or what not . he's gonna under estimate mayweathers power from the few shots he has already took from him. Then last rounds McGregor is gonna go for a hail mairy and Floyd is gonna open up on him and end his career on a good note . That's the way I see it. I may be wrong lol


----------



## turkeykirk (Aug 18, 2017)

Reminds me of the Muhammad Ali vs Antonio Inoki match back in 1976.


----------



## BabyIcanGuesstheRest (Aug 18, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> THIS!!!!!  The good part of the fight is already over.  Mayweather will make McGregor look silly.  I hope I'm wrong, but I know I'm not.
> 
> Everyone Mayweather has fought (and beat) are better boxers than McGregor.  McGregor is Jordan playing baseball with Nolan Ryan pitching to him.



 I would ever take this position on a fight where the 
 " puncher's chance " is off the chart as it is on the 26th. Floyd Mayweather will not eat McGregor's best left hand, no one has, not even dudes that can take kicks to the head. Think about the punishment a MMA guy takes and can take. If he doesnt K.O. Colin, Mayweather will have the finest boxing exhibition of his career as he has to beat on the bigger, stronger, younger man for 12 rounds. 

McGregor is the only MMA fighter to hold simultaneous belts in 2 weight classes, ever.

He has also beaten the  " baddest " MMA sutds and with lights out power.

The one guy that beat him the once and only time with a choke got thumped for 3 rounds and a convincing decision loss in the rematch.

Thats my piece on it.  Enjoy the fight guys!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 18, 2017)

One thing is clear, these two hate each other. I know they've been trying to sell the fight, but they genuinely don't like each other.


----------



## joey1919 (Aug 18, 2017)

On August 26 Conner is going to quadruple his net worth in a matter of minutes. I think he'd like to win the fight but I'll bet he goes to bed smiling even if he loses miserably. And he probably will, but who cares. It's a circus, circuses are fun, I'll fill the cooler, light the grill and me and some buddies will watch it.

I'll say this though, while this is a stupid fight for Conner, he's got a lot better chance than Floyd would have in the octagon. There's a 98% chance Conner loses, but... if you gave him 1 other weapon, knees, elbows, leg kicks anything... This fight completely changes and Conner turns into the heavy favorite. 

When Conner loses he will instantly start pushing for the rematch.


----------



## huntersluck (Aug 19, 2017)

joey1919 said:


> On August 26 Conner is going to quadruple his net worth in a matter of minutes. I think he'd like to win the fight but I'll bet he goes to bed smiling even if he loses miserably. And he probably will, but who cares. It's a circus, circuses are fun, I'll fill the cooler, light the grill and me and some buddies will watch it.
> 
> I'll say this though, while this is a stupid fight for Conner, he's got a lot better chance than Floyd would have in the octagon. There's a 98% chance Conner loses, but... if you gave him 1 other weapon, knees, elbows, leg kicks anything... This fight completely changes and Conner turns into the heavy favorite.
> 
> When Conner loses he will instantly start pushing for the rematch.




This. Conner just wants his payday


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 19, 2017)

BabyIcanGuesstheRest said:


> I would ever take this position on a fight where the
> " puncher's chance " is off the chart as it is on the 26th. Floyd Mayweather will not eat McGregor's best left hand, no one has, not even dudes that can take kicks to the head. Think about the punishment a MMA guy takes and can take. If he doesnt K.O. Colin, Mayweather will have the finest boxing exhibition of his career as he has to beat on the bigger, stronger, younger man for 12 rounds.
> 
> McGregor is the only MMA fighter to hold simultaneous belts in 2 weight classes, ever.
> ...



Agreed.

Although I still think it's Mayweather's to lose, you can't underestimate Conor's punching power.  In their rematch, Conor knocked down the much bigger Nate Diaz three times.  That fight was at 170, so Diaz was probably over 180 when he stepped into the Octagon.


----------



## BabyIcanGuesstheRest (Aug 19, 2017)

centerpin fan said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Although I still think it's Mayweather's to lose, you can't underestimate Conor's punching power.  In their rematch, Conor knocked down the much bigger Nate Diaz three times.  That fight was at 170, so Diaz was probably over 180 when he stepped into the Octagon.




Big point here, maybe the biggest.

McGregor will be punching down on a 4 inch shorter and 30 lb lighter opponent in Mayweather. If he hits Mayweather like he hit the larger Diaz, Floyd will be seeing ring lights for the first time.

Ok Im done, we gotta watch to find out.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 21, 2017)

centerpin fan said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Although I still think it's Mayweather's to lose, you can't underestimate Conor's punching power.  In their rematch, Conor knocked down the much bigger Nate Diaz three times.  That fight was at 170, so Diaz was probably over 180 when he stepped into the Octagon.



Has Connor knocked out ANYONE with a pair of boxing gloves on?  I'll bet you that Mayweather could knock out anyone with MMA gloves on, too.


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 21, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Has Connor knocked out ANYONE with a pair of boxing gloves on?



I have no idea, but he starting boxing when he was twelve.  Also, they'll be using 8oz gloves rather than the standard 10oz.

http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/...egor-allowed-wear-lighter-gloves-aug-26-fight

Punching power is dependent on the man, not the glove.


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 21, 2017)

I checked the price of the PPV.  It's $99!


----------



## BabyIcanGuesstheRest (Aug 21, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Has Connor knocked out ANYONE with a pair of boxing gloves on?  I'll bet you that Mayweather could knock out anyone with MMA gloves on, too.



LOL,  so is it a 5-6 oz glove difference is what determines a puncher's force?

McGregor is in a discipline where they take high kicks to the head through 4 oz gloves and keep fighting. 

Mayweather couldnt take a high kick from McGregor with head gear on and pillows taped to his hands.

LOL, glove ounces. If Mayweather meets that left from McGregor he will sleep.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 21, 2017)

If it was MMA, it would end badly for Mayweather.  Unfortunately for McGregor, it's not MMA...he's going to find out what a real boxing champion (even one past his prime) can do with his hands.  I'd love to see these idiots beat the fool out of one another...but I just don't see it happening.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 21, 2017)

alphachief said:


> If it was MMA, it would end badly for Mayweather.  Unfortunately for McGregor, it's not MMA...he's going to find out what a real boxing champion (even one past his prime) can do with his hands.  I'd love to see these idiots beat the fool out of one another...but I just don't see it happening.



This. ^ Mayweather is going to school McGregor on pro boxing.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 21, 2017)

BabyIcanGuesstheRest said:


> LOL,  so is it a 5-6 oz glove difference is what determines a puncher's force?
> 
> McGregor is in a discipline where they take high kicks to the head through 4 oz gloves and keep fighting.
> 
> ...



I'll bet you a forever avatar that Connor doesn't win........ and I WANT Connor to win.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 21, 2017)

alphachief said:


> If it was MMA, it would end badly for Mayweather.  Unfortunately for McGregor, it's not MMA...he's going to find out what a real boxing champion (even one past his prime) can do with his hands.  I'd love to see these idiots beat the fool out of one another...but I just don't see it happening.



But Connor is an elite boxer.  I can't for the life of me figure out why he went in to MMA to take more punishment for less money.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 25, 2017)

BabyIcanGuesstheRest said:


> LOL,  so is it a 5-6 oz glove difference is what determines a puncher's force?
> 
> McGregor is in a discipline where they take high kicks to the head through 4 oz gloves and keep fighting.
> 
> ...



Glove weight (and design) is a double-edged sword and a balancing act. Gloves were designed to protect the punchers hands when they hit something harder & stronger than the bones in their hands - like the thick part of their opponents skull for example. Bare-knuckle boxing over a century ago didn't have fighters trying to take each others heads off, because who needs broken fingers? Gloves made the fights more entertaining & prone to knockout, bloody events.

That said you can't transfer quite as much energy to the opponent with a glove as with a bare fist. But the energy you lose is well worth protecting your hands.

But light gloves (like 4 ounce MMA gloves) give just enough knuckle protection but are open fingered for grabbing your opponent. And scientific studies prove they transfer energy almost as well as a bare fist, and punchers rarely break fingers. 

But that extra little bit of speed (meaning a little more energy) from using an 8 ounce versus 10 ounce boxing glove might give Connor a slight advantage in knocking out Floyd. It won't help Floyd since he (most likely) won't be trying to knock out Connor - he'll be trying to outbox Connor by not getting hit, which he is a master of. 

Some people say Floyd is boring, but I like watching defensive fighters whether in boxing or MMA. Dominick Cruz (135 pound UFC) is amazing in his defense.

Maybe Floyd has bitten off more than he can chew though with Connor! And as for Connor not having the stamina for a 36 minute fight versus a 25 minute fight I don't think it will go that long anyway. Most of Connors fight have been on the short side, but he was in an epic fight with Nate Diaz (their second fight) and Nate is extremely conditioned - so Connors cardio will be no problem. Man I can't wait! I don't have 99 dollars to spend though.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Aug 25, 2017)

oldfella1962 said:


> Glove weight (and design) is a double-edged sword and a balancing act. Gloves were designed to protect the punchers hands when they hit something harder & stronger than the bones in their hands - like the thick part of their opponents skull for example. Bare-knuckle boxing over a century ago didn't have fighters trying to take each others heads off, because who needs broken fingers? Gloves made the fights more entertaining & prone to knockout, bloody events.
> 
> That said you can't transfer quite as much energy to the opponent with a glove as with a bare fist. But the energy you lose is well worth protecting your hands.
> 
> ...



IMO 25 minutes of punching, kicking, wrestling, and everything else involved in an MMA fight takes much more stamina that 36 minutes of boxing.  None the less, a few well placed body shots will determine who has enough gas in the tank.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 25, 2017)

BabyIcanGuesstheRest said:


> LOL,  so is it a 5-6 oz glove difference is what determines a puncher's force?
> 
> McGregor is in a discipline where they take high kicks to the head through 4 oz gloves and keep fighting.
> 
> ...





Gold Ranger said:


> I'll bet you a forever avatar that Connor doesn't win........ and I WANT Connor to win.



Nevermind.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Aug 25, 2017)

Just watched the weigh in....  McGregor came in at 153, just one pound under the 154 limit, while Mayweather came in at 149.  Mayweather did not look like a fighter who'd cut weight at all, while McGregor was lean as can be.  So tomorrow night we'll most likely see a 149 pounder vs a 170 pounder.....   Will definitely be interesting.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 25, 2017)

Since they don't like each other, it would be funny if this was a setup by McGregor. What if he just goes full mma from the bell.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Aug 25, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Since they don't like each other, it would be funny if this was a setup by McGregor. What if he just goes full mma from the bell.



According to reports, he would lose a serious portion of his pay day if that happens....  Mayweather insisted on such verbiage in the fight contract.


----------



## DannyW (Aug 26, 2017)

McGregor winning the fight seems impossible, but I also said it was impossible for Trump to win the election, so what do I know?

Regardless of who wins, I have this nagging feeling that the fight will not be straightforward, and that a major controversy will be part of the outcome. Not sure what that controversy will be, maybe a regression to MMA tactics by McGregor, a botched 8-count by the referee, a spinning back-fist or perhaps a phantom punch...just something.

Wish I could convince myself that seeing it would be worth $100.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 26, 2017)

oldfella1962 said:


> Brittle hands Floyd would be hard pressed to knock McGregor out unless it's with a sucker punch, which Floyd has done before.



yes search "Floyd Mayweather Victor Ortiz sucker punch" it's really blatant. The video clip doesn't tell the whole story. A few seconds prior Ortiz hit Floyd with an accidental head butt or whatever.....so the ref briefly stopped things then allowed them to resume fighting. Just like MMA or boxing or any fighting, both fighters did a "hey it's cool" fist-bump/glove touch sign of respect the instead of taking a couple of seconds to get some distance & square off Floyd took the opportunity to sucker punch Ortiz! 
Floyd's excuse was "well the rules do say to protect yourself at all times!" 

Sorry, that's pathetic. And while Floyd is a great talent, boxing has a long, long history of feeding favorite fighters marginal fighters to beef up their win/loss record. Fighters who are basically "professional losers". Guys who love to fight but will never be champs but won't give up the sport.
They put up enough of a fight to make it an actual fight (lopsided of course) but are great at not getting hit too hard. After all they have to fight on a moments notice every time some fighter needs a "punching bag" to get another win on their record - they don't fight they don't get paid, so no time to heal up between fights. 

Not saying all Floyd's fights are with surefire losers, but out of 49 wins no doubt a few were - that's just part of the business end of professional fighting.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 26, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> But Connor is an elite boxer.  I can't for the life of me figure out why he went in to MMA to take more punishment for less money.



Maybe because boxing is full of elite boxers - in MMA Conor can be a "big fish in a little pond" if he favors a stand-up style of fighting (which he does) and have a better chance of success. True though MMA doesn't pay much. Womens pro basketball bench-warmers make more money than the average UFC fighter - and UFC is the "big leagues" of MMA.
Most fighters only fight three or four times a year at most, much less often if they more serious injuries and can't train or fight under doctor's restriction. And they have to finance their own trainers & coaches most of the time. But things are getting better for MMA fighters financially.


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 26, 2017)

Mayweather will knock his head off his shoulders pretty quickly,  then both of them will collect their 9 figure checks and skip off into the sunset laughing.  We will never see either in the ring again.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 26, 2017)

Quite possibly the referee will stop the fight early when it looks like Conor is outclassed, even if he isn't. Because Conor might not fight like any boxer he's seen before (and Conor shouldn't! That's what 49 other fighters did and lost) he might be confused and stop the fight, awarding the victory to Mayweather. You think Conor will get a fair shake from the referee?  Conor is an outsider crashing the boxing world party. And there's no way Conor could win on points, and he knows that, so the judges might as well not show up. 

All Conor can do is put RELENTLESS PRESSURE on Floyd.  Do whatever it takes to keep Floyd from executing his strategy, from fighting his fight. Conor said he has no "plan" himself, so it will be hard for Floyd to frustrate him or throw him off a well designed plan, because he has no plan. Floyd might just fight the way he has 49 other times but Conor might bring something different (if not traditional or typical) to the ring. That alone might be enough to sneak enough hard shots in to ring Floyd's bell.

Another factor - Conor needs to be effective EARLY IN THE ROUNDS. Three minutes isn't much time. Floyd might start getting hit, then be "saved by the bell" before he gets beat up past the tipping point. So once the round is two minutes in, Conor needs to back off and keep some distance and run the clock out. He'll lose the round on points, but we all know that's inevitable anyway. 

Conor just might have some angles and moves Floyd isn't ready for - we'll find out in a few hours!


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 26, 2017)

Wow.



> It should come as no surprise that Mayweather is making $100,000,000 since he’s bragged about that specific number numerous times over the last few months, but the cat is now finally out of the bag on what McGregor is making, which happens to be a cool $30,000,000. Not too shabby for an 0-0 prizefighter.



http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/mor...or-dollar30m/ar-AAqIAQt?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=ientp


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 26, 2017)

swampstalker24 said:


> IMO 25 minutes of punching, kicking, wrestling, and everything else involved in an MMA fight takes much more stamina that 36 minutes of boxing.  None the less, a few well placed body shots will determine who has enough gas in the tank.



You would think, but Tyron Woodley (current UFC 170# champ and fight commentator) said he tried boxing a few rounds and was surprised how fast he got worn out. His legs were really affected. He said it's just a different kind of conditioning that's needed, and if Conor hasn't been thinking of that, his cardio just might come up short. 

That said Conor has been training factoring in longer rounds, so maybe he's well aware of any and all conditioning details. Conor has some huge powerful legs (no doubt helping with his punching power) so I'm thinking his legs won't get weak. 

Yes Floyd will be laying on a lot of body shots, probably more than Conor is used to. That might drain his energy & concentration pretty fast. 

Still I'm counting on Conor to win it in epic fashion. The venue will ERUPT if that happens so I hope security can handle all those outraged Floyd fans!


----------



## swampstalker24 (Aug 26, 2017)

oldfella1962 said:


> You would think, but Tyron Woodley (current UFC 170# champ and fight commentator) said he tried boxing a few rounds and was surprised how fast he got worn out. His legs were really affected. He said it's just a different kind of conditioning that's needed, and if Conor hasn't been thinking of that, his cardio just might come up short.
> 
> That said Conor has been training factoring in longer rounds, so maybe he's well aware of any and all conditioning details. Conor has some huge powerful legs (no doubt helping with his punching power) so I'm thinking his legs won't get weak.
> 
> ...



The best way this fight will end IMO would be McGregor putting Mayweather in la la land with that devastating straight left, then Floyd Sr. Jumping in the ring for a quick  cheap shot only to receive the same treatment.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 26, 2017)

swampstalker24 said:


> The best way this fight will end IMO would be McGregor putting Mayweather in la la land with that devastating straight left, then Floyd Sr. Jumping in the ring for a quick  cheap shot only to receive the same treatment.



guarantee nobody would complain about how much they paid
to see that!


----------



## mattech (Aug 26, 2017)

Who won


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 27, 2017)

Just started


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 27, 2017)

1st Round: McGregor comes out strong, holds his own

McGregor comes out pushing Mayweather back onto the ropes. Mayweather seems content with seeing what McGregor has in terms of punching ability. McGregor is flicking his right jab out, trying to measure up a left hand but not landing anything seriously.”

McGregor seems to have done something no one thought he would. He may have won that round.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2017)

Keep us posted Silver.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Aug 27, 2017)

Guys at Sherdog.com have McGregor taking the first 3 rounds.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 27, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Keep us posted Silver.



Right now I am circling a pizza and 'bout to go in for the kill.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 27, 2017)

hows the pizza. whats on it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 27, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> hows the pizza. whats on it.



My hand and mouth right now!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Aug 27, 2017)

Mayweather taking rounds now.  Everybody says McGregor is slowing down and looking tired.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 27, 2017)

Follow along, boys https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/26/sports/mayweather-mcgregor.html?mcubz=3

Pepperoni and extra cheese on the pizza, M6. And it is good. 3 slices and I am done.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 27, 2017)

Conor in trouble in the 9th


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 27, 2017)

Conor in a bad way! Right hand. Another. The fight is over!!!!!

Floyd wins!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 27, 2017)

Mayweather def. McGregor by TKO in the 10th round. Floyd Mayweather (50-0) beats Conor McGregor. Mayweather passes Rocky Marciano (49-0) for most wins without a loss/draw in boxing history.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 27, 2017)

Yay, it's over. Weren't exactly pulling for either one. Literally sick of seeing/hearing all the promos. Worse than this past presidential campaign.

Seems a lot of people won some money and just as many lost some. Both fighters walked away with big paychecks.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 27, 2017)

LOL


----------



## mattech (Aug 27, 2017)

Kind of a boring fight, I don't like either of the fighters, but McGregor is just to much of a trash talker for me.


----------



## Coenen (Aug 27, 2017)

It was entertaining. Hard to tell how good McGregor actually was vs. how much Floyd was just letting him throw to keep the fight going into the later rounds.

I don't know much about boxing, but to my eyes, the big shift was in the 5th or 6th round. McGregor began to visibly tire, and it
was a matter of time from that point forward. By the end of the 9th it was obvious that the end was near. I've seen some grumbling on social media about the referee ending it too early, but I think he got it right. McGregor was in big trouble at the end of the 9th and didn't recover much going into the 10th before he was right back in trouble.

After splitting the PPV cost several ways, I feel like I got my money's worth.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 27, 2017)

Mayweather crushed him. So much for the hype.


----------



## Howard Roark (Aug 27, 2017)

Hype = PT Barnum


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 27, 2017)

All the hype and trash talk was just marketing. And apparently it was very effective.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 27, 2017)

ryanh487 said:


> All the hype and trash talk was just marketing. And apparently it was very effective.



it's just "selling the fight". It is at the end of the day "prize fighting" so you have to fill seats for afford to give the prizes to the fighters. When Jack Johnson became the the first black heavyweight champ the first thing he did was stop fighting black boxers. Why? Black people couldn't afford tickets so most paying fans were white. No white man cares about two blacks fighting each other. But there were plenty of whites who hated Jack Johnson and would pay big money to see him get destroyed. When that didn't happen they got more upset and would pay even more next time for another chance to see it happen. 

So you have to have some drama to get casual fans to buy tickets. How many people watching this fight can name ten other UFC fighters off the top of their heads? Not too many I would guess. So of course fighters stir up trouble ahead of the fight to get people more interested - it does make things a lot more interesting & fun.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 27, 2017)

Howard Roark said:


> Hype = PT Barnum





ryanh487 said:


> All the hype and trash talk was just marketing. And apparently it was very effective.



They just couldn't deliver on the hype.

https://www.reviewjournal.com/sports/boxing/ppv-issues-cause-problems-for-mayweather-mcgregor-card/

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp...ty-crowd-still-paid-1503817870-htmlstory.html


----------



## joey1919 (Aug 27, 2017)

Conner did very well, Floyd outpaced him. Conner won the first 4 for sure probably 5. The judges were in the bag for Floyd and the score cards showed it. The score cards were absolute fiction. The stalling by the ref after Floyd took that big body shot that hurt him may have changed the fight. They stopped it too early. They said they did it to protect Conner but he gets in real fights for a living, should have let him at least go down. Stuff like that is why boxing is dying. 

In the end the adrenaline dump got Conner.

I think Conner came out with wrong strategy and was trying to the the last thing Everybody thought he would and win on the score card. He wasn't throwing hard punches and that was his only shot. I've never been a big fan of Floyd or Conner but we watched it and had a good time. They put on a real fight. Definitely one of Floyd's most exciting fights in a while.


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 27, 2017)

Connor went from pretty much homeless to getting handed a $30 million check in a matter of years after nothing but hard work.  Like his personality or not,  you gotta respect that.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 27, 2017)

joey1919 said:


> Conner did very well, Floyd outpaced him. Conner won the first 4 for sure probably 5. The judges were in the bag for Floyd and the score cards showed it. The score cards were absolute fiction. The stalling by the ref after Floyd took that big body shot that hurt him may have changed the fight. They stopped it too early. They said they did it to protect Conner but he gets in real fights for a living, should have let him at least go down. Stuff like that is why boxing is dying.
> 
> In the end the adrenaline dump got Conner.
> 
> I think Conner came out with wrong strategy and was trying to the the last thing Everybody thought he would and win on the score card. He wasn't throwing hard punches and that was his only shot. I've never been a big fan of Floyd or Conner but we watched it and had a good time. They put on a real fight. Definitely one of Floyd's most exciting fights in a while.



everyone seems to think they got their money's worth, so that's a good thing. Conor was actually pretty restrained and paced himself very well. But he just doesn't have the "later rounds" endurance that Floyd has mastered over a long career. Many of Conor's fights were short - he comes out blazing and tends to finish opponents fast. Floyd has been a "point fighter" for much of his career who goes the distance. 

Yes boxing almost always stops a fight is one fighter is getting dominated too much. Maybe a safety thing, I don't know. MMA doesn't stop unless somebody is unconscious or bleeding into their eyes blocking their vision, taps out or cannot intelligently defend themselves (too many unanswered blows generally while turtling up for example). Looking like you "might get knocked out" won't stop a fight in MMA! You can get rag-dolled all fight long and if it goes the distance you lose on points but the fight won't be stopped.

Conor made everyone in the UFC/MMA world very proud. Making your pro boxing debut against the greatest? 
And making the fight actually competitive too? 
This is unprecedented.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 28, 2017)

oldfella1962 said:


> Maybe because boxing is full of elite boxers - in MMA Conor can be a "big fish in a little pond" if he favors a stand-up style of fighting (which he does) and have a better chance of success. True though MMA doesn't pay much. Womens pro basketball bench-warmers make more money than the average UFC fighter - and UFC is the "big leagues" of MMA.
> Most fighters only fight three or four times a year at most, much less often if they more serious injuries and can't train or fight under doctor's restriction. And they have to finance their own trainers & coaches most of the time. But things are getting better for MMA fighters financially.



I was being sarcastic.  My point was that Connor isn't an elite boxer.  He's an elite puncher in the octogon, but he is not an elite boxer.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> I was being sarcastic.  My point was that Connor isn't an elite boxer.  He's an elite puncher in the octogon, but he is not an elite boxer.



well. you were wrong; and you have another beatdown coming this week.   you need to find that rock early this week.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 28, 2017)

that is gonna be a great game, woooooo

also, will the buckeyes score on indyanner


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 28, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> well. you were wrong; and you have another beatdown coming this week.   you need to find that rock early this week.



Please, please, please spend this entire week giving us all the stats to prove the beatdown is coming.  I want you to talk as much trash as you can.

Only difference, this time stick around after the Ephelants get beat.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2017)

Who cares... At the end of the day, if they 2 met on the street McGregor would kill Mayweather. Only way Mayweather could ever win is in a ring and using a ref.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 28, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Who cares... At the end of the day, if they 2 met on the street McGregor would kill Mayweather. Only way Mayweather could ever win is in a ring and using a ref.



True, but everyone knew Connor didn't stand a chance in the ring.  On the bright side, the street wouldn't have earned Connor a cool $30mil.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 28, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> True, but everyone knew Connor didn't stand a chance in the ring.  On the bright side, the street wouldn't have earned Connor a cool $30mil.



Conor stood a "punchers chance" of winning. He has the theoretical capability (he's knocked out similar sized but much stronger guys than Floyd) it's just not likely unless Floyd makes a mistake, which of course didn't happen. 

If Conor made 30 million that's ten times than what he made from his biggest paying fight (with Nate Diaz I think) up until the Floyd fight. 30 million is a large percentage of the UFC roster's combined annual income.   You have to know how to market yourself and not be afraid to take risks. But it is nice to see the lighter weight classes get recognition by casual fans. 
Most people are drawn to heavyweights because they like seeing knockouts! No thanks, I'd rather watch fast, constant action/endless energy and crazy skills.
Demetrious "Mighty Mouse" Johnson at 125# is a force of nature, pound-for-pound the best fighter on the planet but nobody outside of MMA has heard of him.


----------

